# Avira nicht kompatibel mit Windows 8 und Windows Server 2012



## Devilfrank (6 November 2012)

Die Produkte von Avira sind momentan nicht mit Windows 8 und Windows Server 2012 kompatibel, darauf weist das deutsche IT-Sicherheits-Unternehmen hin. Ein Upgrade von Windows 7 auf Windows 8 mit bereits installierten Avira-Produkten ruft Bluescreens hervor. Das Problem soll im ersten Quartal 2013 behoben sein. Als Ursache für die Inkompatibilität werden von Avira "wesentliche Änderungen an der Betriebssystemplattform" von Windows 8 und Windows Server 2012 angegeben.

Komplett auf Heise


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2012)

Mit Avast z. B. scheint es ähnliche Probleme zu geben. Nun stellt sich aber generell die Frage, weshalb überhaupt ein MS-fremdes Anti-Virenprogramm installiert werden soll? Win8 hat den Defender als Bordmittel bereits eingebunden. Das aus WinXP und 7 beliebte MS Security Essentials hat sich deshalb auch erübrigt. Mehr Info auch hier: http://www.pcwelt.de/news/Marktuebe...ersteller_bereit_fuer_Windows_8_-6955414.html

Bei Unternehmenslösungen wird man sicher bei der Nutzung von Win8 auch auf andere Anbieter zurgreifen müssen. Dem Otto Normalo aber kann durchaus dazu geraten werden, auf eine Produktgruppe eines Herstellers zu vertrauen. Wer dann schon das Betriebssystem von MS nutzt, kann eben auch gleich den dazugehörigen Verhüterli mit anwenden - kostet nichts und tut auch nicht weh!


----------

